# iPhone 13 version US Rakuten



## Wstd (6 Février 2022)

Hello,

Je suis à 2 doigts d'acheter un iPhone 13 Pro via Rakuten.

Il est indiqué version US et j'aimerais savoir si ça peut poser problème pour un usage en France ? Aussi annoncé sans écouteurs ni chargeur alors que neuf sous blister, est-ce la norme Apple ? lol

Pour ceux qui ont l'habitude de Rakuten, il y aura-t-il des frais de douane comme j'ai pu voir souvent, sachant que l'objet est annoncé livré en 3 jours ouvrés ?

Merci !


----------



## ericse (6 Février 2022)

Bonjour,
A priori les fréquences françaises sont disponibles sur les modèles US : https://www.apple.com/fr/iphone/cellular/
Pour le reste il n'y a pas de différence, et effectivement aux US les téléphones sont livrés sans chargeur ni écouteurs.
Pour les frais de douane, tu peux demander au vendeur.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> effectivement aux US les téléphones sont livrés sans chargeur ni écouteurs.


Comme pour la France il me semble


----------



## ericse (6 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Comme pour la France il me semble


J'ai eu des écouteurs avec mon dernier iPhone 
Ah ok, ce n'est plus le cas depuis le 24 janvier dernier : https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2022/01/...ecouteurs-des-boites-diphone-en-france-127757


----------

